# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  پیغام خطا در نصب SQL Server 2008

## Salar Ashgi

سلام ، ما که از خیر نصب SQL Server 2000 تو ویندوز ویستا گذشتیم ، چون تو گوگل هم خیلی

جستجو کردم ولی مورد درست و مناسبی یافت نشد . حالا گفتیم SQL Server 2008 رو نصب

کنیم ، که در طول نصب با پیغام خطای زیر (عکس خطا) مواجه شدم ، ممنون میشم اگه در این

مورد راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## programmable

سلا م.ضمن آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز باید عرض کنم . یکی از نیاز های اساسی SQL Server 2008 بسته .Net Framwork 3.5 sp1 هست . اگر بر روی سیستم شما دات نت نصب نشده باشد ست آپ از همان ابتدا شما را هدایت میکند به نصب آن اگر ویژوال استودیو 2008 نصب شده باشد و SP1 مروبط به آن و دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 نصب نشده باشد این خطا را دریافت میکنید .
پیشنهاد اینکه VS 2008 SP1 یا DotNet Framework 3.5 sp1 را خودتان دستی نصب کنیدو بعد اقدام به نصب SQL 2008 کنید .

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> سلا م.ضمن آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز باید عرض کنم . یکی از نیاز های اساسی SQL Server 2008 بسته .Net Framwork 3.5 sp1 هست . اگر بر روی سیستم شما دات نت نصب نشده باشد ست آپ از همان ابتدا شما را هدایت میکند به نصب آن اگر ویژوال استودیو 2008 نصب شده باشد و SP1 مروبط به آن و دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 نصب نشده باشد این خطا را دریافت میکنید .
> پیشنهاد اینکه VS 2008 SP1 یا DotNet Framework 3.5 sp1 را خودتان دستی نصب کنیدو بعد اقدام به نصب SQL 2008 کنید .


ممنون از راهنمایی شما ، مگر ورژن دات نت ای که بهمراه VS 2008 نصب میشه ، 3.5 نیست ؟

----------


## programmable

خواهش میکنم .
چرا دوست عزیز ولی SP1 آن معمولا در نصب جداگانه ای نصب میگردد . در واقع اول با نصب ویژوال استودیو 2008 IDE و دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 نصب می شود سپس با نصب SP1 برخی اصلاحات IDE و همچنین SP1 دانت 3.5 نیز نصب میشود .

----------


## slashslash2009

دوست من مشکل از چیز دیگست میدونم واقعا خیلی حال گیریه که هی یک برنامه رو پاک کنید و دوباره نصب کنید . من خودم این مشکلو داشتم شما باید Vs2008 رو کلا uninstall کنید بعدش Sqlserver2008 رو نصب کنید در آخر Vs2008 رو نصب کنید یعنی اول sql2008 بعدش vs2008 .
در ضمن شما میتونید از خود sqlexpress2005 که موقع نصب vs2008 نصب میشه هم استفاده کنید موفق باشید

----------


## programmable

> دوست من مشکل از چیز دیگست میدونم واقعا خیلی حال گیریه که هی یک برنامه رو پاک کنید و دوباره نصب کنید . من خودم این مشکلو داشتم شما باید Vs2008 رو کلا uninstall کنید بعدش Sqlserver2008 رو نصب کنید در آخر Vs2008 رو نصب کنید یعنی اول sql2008 بعدش vs2008 .
> در ضمن شما میتونید از خود sqlexpress2005 که موقع نصب vs2008 نصب میشه هم استفاده کنید موفق باشید


نه دوست عزیز این طوری که شما می فرمایید نیست . ترجمه ی تحت اللفظی پیام خطای ایشون رو اگه توجه کنین متوجه میشین . هیچ نیازی به حذف نیست . در واقع این کار پاک کردن صورت مسأله هست!

----------


## slashslash2009

خود من این مشکلو داشتم وقتی که این کارو کردم درست شد حتی خود sqlserver2008 هنگام نصب چک میکنه که vs2008 نصب نباشه . در ضمن ایشون داره از ویستا استفاده میکنه که فکر کنم نیازی به نصب دات نت 3.5 نیست چون خودش نصب هست در ویستا البته مطمعن نیستم ولی در وین7 که نمیخواست نصب بشه.
اول sql2008 نصب کنید بعدش VS2008

----------


## programmable

> خود من این مشکلو داشتم وقتی که این کارو کردم درست شد حتی خود sqlserver2008 هنگام نصب چک میکنه که vs2008 نصب نباشه . در ضمن ایشون داره از ویستا استفاده میکنه که فکر کنم نیازی به نصب دات نت 3.5 نیست چون خودش نصب هست در ویستا البته مطمعن نیستم ولی در وین7 که نمیخواست نصب بشه.
> اول sql2008 نصب کنید بعدش VS2008


 ...
ما شاید مسئول پاسخ گویی به سؤالات دوستان نباشیم ولی مسئول این هستیم که پاسخ هامون اونارو به قهقرا نفرسته !

1. هر گز SQL SERVER 2008  در هیچ مرحله ای تست نمی کنه اگه میکنه بگید در چه مرحله ای تا من بعد از نصب این نرم افزار در سرور های مختلف و لوکال های مختلف بیشتر دقت کنم !
2. دات نت 3.5  فکر نکنم نصب باشه پیش فرض در ویستا و نه حتی در 7!
3. متن خطای دوستمون و ترجمش در زیر اومده :



> A previous release of Microsoft Visual Studoi 2008 is installed on this computer . Upgrade Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 to the SP1 before installing SQL Server 2008.





> انتشاری قدیمی تر از مایکروسافت ویژوال استودیو بر روی این کامپیوتر نصب است . لطفا آنرا به سرویس پک 1 آن ارتقا دهید پیش از نصب مایکروسافت ویژوال استودیو


خداوند همه ما را به راه راست هدایت فرماید .

----------


## slashslash2009

آقا یا خانوم  محترم :



> ما شاید مسئول پاسخ گویی به سؤالات دوستان نباشیم ولی مسئول این هستیم که پاسخ هامون اونارو به قهقرا نفرسته !





> . هر گز SQL SERVER 2008 در هیچ مرحله ای تست نمی کنه اگه میکنه بگید در چه مرحله ای تا من بعد از نصب این نرم افزار در سرور های مختلف و لوکال های مختلف بیشتر دقت کنم !


من همینجوری ندونسته هیچ وقت حرفی رو نمیزنم به این تصویر دقت کن بعدش نظرتونو بگید و اینقدر هم مطمعن نباش بیل گیتس که نیستی البته ببخشیدا خودتون خواستین .
بعدشم اگه نیاز به dotnet وزژن جدیدتر باشه خود برنامه موقع نصب نصبش میکنه. این خطا خیلی واضحه که چی میگه بعدم من که گفتم بعد از پاک کردن ویژوال استدو درست شد چون قبلا باهاش کار کرده بودم احتمال زیاد شما یا با vs2005 کار میکنید یا با sql2005
دقت کن به این تصویر بعدشم بحثو ادامه نده خواهشا :

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

دوست عزیز برای اولین که بار می خواستم Sql Server 2008 رو نصب کنم پدرم در اومد.
یادت باشه قبل از اینکه Visual studio 2008 رو نصب کنی اول بایدSql server 2008 رو نصب کنی .
حتما اول Sql server 2008 رونصب کن سپس VS2008.
و اینکه خود SQl2008 سیستم شمارو چک میکنه اگه .net Framework 3.5 sp1 نصب نباشه نصب می کنه.
خطای SQL 2008 هم به دلیل وجود یک نسخه نصب شده از VS2008 است.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

صمیمانه از تمام دوستان تشکر می کنم ، من طبق گفته یکی از دوستان یک IDE جدید VS 2008 رو (SP1)

رو تهیه کردم ، ولی مشکل نصب حل نشد و بعد از چند بار حذف و نصب مجدد ، دوباره هیچ تفاوتی حاصل نشد

، که نهایتا مجبور شدم (البته خوب میدونید که این کارا روی اعصاب آدم را میره !!!) Win XP نصب کرده و 

SQL Server 2000 رو نصب کنم ، صمیمانه از راهنمایی همه دوستان ممنونم .

روشی رو که دوست عزیزمون slashslash2009 معرفی کردند رو هم تست می کنم !

----------


## Amir Oveisi

دوستان محترم هیچ التزامی وجود نداره که اول sql 2008 نصب بشه و بعد Visual Studio 2008.
اگر Service pack 1 برای Vs 2008 رو نصب بکنید SQL 2008 براحتی و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب خواهد شد.

پ.ن
بنده N بار این کار رو انجام دادم تا الان و هیچ وقت به مشکل بر نخورده و هیچ منبعی هم ندیدن بصورت معتبر یا نا معتبر که همچین التزامی رو عنوان کرده باشه.  پس لطفا از ارسال پست های فاقد محتوا خودداری نمایید.

با تشکر

----------


## programmable

> دوستان محترم هیچ التزامی وجود نداره که اول sql 2008 نصب بشه و بعد Visual Studio 2008.
> اگر Service pack 1 برای Vs 2008 رو نصب بکنید SQL 2008 براحتی و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب خواهد شد.
> 
> پ.ن
> بنده N بار این کار رو انجام دادم تا الان و هیچ وقت به مشکل بر نخورده و هیچ منبعی هم ندیدن بصورت معتبر یا نا معتبر که همچین التزامی رو عنوان کرده باشه. پس لطفا از ارسال پست های فاقد محتوا خودداری نمایید.
> 
> با تشکر


 ممنون از جناب برمودا ولی ای کاش پست حقیر رو پاک نمی کردین . حد اقل نه با عنوان بی محتوا ، چون بنده همین صحبت های جنابعالی رو نوشته بودم!

====================================
*این پست توسط bermooda ویرایش شده است:*

دوست گرامی شما همین جواب رو در پست های قبلی نیز ارائه کرده بودید و پست بنده نیز صرفا برای جلوگیری از انحراف مسیر تاپیک ایجاد شده وگرنه همون مطلبی هست که جنابعالی فرمودید.
با تشکر

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> دوستان محترم هیچ التزامی وجود نداره که اول sql 2008 نصب بشه و بعد Visual Studio 2008.
> اگر Service pack 1 برای Vs 2008 رو نصب بکنید SQL 2008 براحتی و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب خواهد شد.
> 
> پ.ن
> بنده N بار این کار رو انجام دادم تا الان و هیچ وقت به مشکل بر نخورده و هیچ منبعی هم ندیدن بصورت معتبر یا نا معتبر که همچین التزامی رو عنوان کرده باشه.  پس لطفا از ارسال پست های فاقد محتوا خودداری نمایید.
> 
> با تشکر


ولی من اینکار رو انجام دادم اونم برای چند بار ، مشکل حل نشد که نشد !

اگه شما راهنمایی خاصی دارید ، ممنون میشم مطرح کنید .

----------


## slashslash2009

dotnet 3.5 sp1 نصبه بازم sql2008 نصب نشد مگر با uninstall کردن vs2008 ولی نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه به خاطر این تاپیک دوباره امتحان کردم

----------


## morteza.azad

جناب slashslash2009 روش شما يك نوع رفع مشكل هست، اما تنها روش نيست، همينطور كه دوست ديگمون هم گفتن اگه Vs 2008 SP1  رو نصب كني مشكل حل ميشه و ديگه موقع نصب Sql  همچين Erorr ي رو نميده، سعي نكن تنها حرف خودتو به كرسي بنشوني، حتي به غير از اين روشها، يك روش ديگه اي هم هست كه از طريق Command Prompt ميشه دستوري رو وارد كرد كه موقع نصب اس كيو ال، به SQl Express نصب شده همراه با ويژوال استوديو گير نده و نصب بشه.

با تشكر

----------


## h.jaza

تجربه ی شخصی من میگه که نصب این دو تا موجودیت، از همون روزای اول تاریخ مشکل داشتن و در صورت بروز هر گونه مشکلی، حلش از حل مسائل چند مجهولی موهومی هم سخت تر میشه...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
در هر صورت، روشی که من قبلا استفاده می کردم و هیچ وقت با اون به مشکل بر نخوردم اینه که اول Visual Studio 2008 رو نصب می کنم، بعد SP1 و بعد SQL Server 2008.
البته الان دیگه با VS 2010 کار می کنم و دیگه درگیر این تیپ مشکلات فعلا نیستم...
به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم VS 2010 رو نصب کنین و باهاش کار کنین چرا که فوق العادس...

----------


## babak2000

> Rule "Previous releases of Microsoft Visual Studio 2008" failed
> A previous release of Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 is installed on this computer. 
> Upgrade Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 to the SP1 before installing SQL Server 2008


روش رفع خطا :


ابتدا قبل از نصب SQL Server 2008 کلید رجستری زیر را تغییر نام دهید :


: Rename the following registry Key


HKey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\DevDiv\Vs\Se  rvicing\*9.0* ---Rename to ----> _all_ 

حال شروع به نصب نمایید.

----------


## شرلوک هلمز

منم sql2008 را با sp1  ویژوال استودیو-با حجم 851 مگابایت - نصب کردم مشکلی نبود

----------


## 3368021002

ممنون بابک جان
راه حل بی دردسر و صد در صد موثری بود
مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی
 :تشویق: 
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## csharpdoost

بنده هم توی این هفته چند بار روی چند سیستم sql2008 رو نصب کردم مشکلی نداشتم. فقط چیزی که سری اول اذیتم کرد این بود که باید حتما به ویندوز پسورد میذاشتم.والا خطا میداد. حالا هم که اینکار رو کردم  نمیدونم چطوری پسورد ویندوز رو حذف یا تغییر بدم  که sql  گیر نده.

----------


## fakhravari

> روش رفع خطا :ابتدا قبل از نصب SQL Server 2008 کلید رجستری زیر را تغییر نام دهید :
> : Rename the following registry Key
> HKey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\DevDiv\Vs\Se  rvicing\*9.0* ---Rename to ----> _all_ 
> حال شروع به نصب نمایید.


 *9.0 تبدیل به all و بعدش restart کردم ولی بازم همان خطا میده.
*

----------


## veniz2008

> *9.0 تبدیل به all و بعدش restart کردم ولی بازم همان خطا میده.
> *


سلام.
منم قبلا با این مشکل مواجه شدم. ساده ترین راه اینه که اول sql رو نصب کنید و بعد بری ویژوال رو نصب کنی. ولی اگر ویژوال رو نصب کردی میتونی سرویس پک1 رو از سایت مایکروساف دریافت کنی.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=10986
 موفق باشید.

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
قبلش ویژال پاک کنید 2008
برنامه VS2008-PatchRemovalTool-x86.exe اجرا کنید.
ویژال نصب کنید 2008
VS2008SP1ENUX1512962.iso ماکروسافت دانلود کنید.

----------


## @mahboob

سلام به همگی دوستان منم میخوام نصب کنم sql 2008  رو روی vin7  و همش داره خطای 1608 میده ! کسی میدونه چی هست این خطا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## rahnamania

سلام
من موقع نصب SQL 2008 این پیغام رو دارم لطفا راهنمایم کنید :
Could not load file or assembly 'file:///c:\program File\Microsoft SQL Server\100\setup bootstap\SQL Server2008R2\x64\Microsft.sqlServer.Configuration.  setupExtension.dll' or one of its dependencies. The module was expected to cantain an assembly mainfest.
Error Code 0X84B10001

سپاسگذارم

----------


## hesam968

سلام دوستان . به مشکلی برخورد کردم این ارور ها چطور برطرف می شود ؟
123.jpg5641.jpg

----------


## danialafshari

با سلام
ران تایم VC رو نصب کنید فکر کنم این هست Visual C++‎ Redist x64  و در قسمت Feature Selection تیک R Server رو بردارید
موفق باشید

----------

